# Printing Loupe data



## Scott Herman (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi.  I am working on learning the HSL fine adjustments.  I need to print multiple copies of the photo for side-by-side comparisons.  Is there a way I can get Lightroom to print the Loupe data on the photos?  Is there another way to get metadata put on the photo, or even below it, without having to go through watermark?  That would make comparisons very handy.  Thank you for the help.


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 2, 2013)

Once set up accordingly, the LR/Mogrify 2 plugin should be able to do that.
There's a simple example of LR/Mogrify 2 in action in this post: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...-layer-on-export&p=85159&viewfull=1#post85159

You can get LR/Mogrify 2 here: http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php


----------



## LouieSherwin (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Scott,

Under the Page tab in the right panel there is an option "Photo Info". Check that box and use the pull down menu to select different options of information to appear on the bottom of the print. If you use virtual copies to test different options you can have Lightroom put the VC name on each print. There is also a free form text field but you have to remember to update it for each print.

-louie


----------



## sty2586 (Apr 2, 2013)

And if you choose "print to file" you have a file showing this information. Franz


----------



## Scott Herman (Apr 2, 2013)

Chris:  Mogrify will not work.  I get an error message when I try to use it.  I installed ImageMagick, but no improvement.  I get the "Could not load the post-processing filter from this add in."  It sounds like it might be really helpful.  I'm running C++ already.  Any suggestions?  

Louie:  and Sty:  That worked!  I like it.  Thank you both very much.  I think the Mogrify might be helpful, but it might be better just to save it to an image file with a notation for each one.  Thank you.


----------



## Chris_M (Apr 2, 2013)

Scott Herman said:


> Chris:  Mogrify will not work.  I get an error message when I try to use it.  I installed ImageMagick, but no improvement.  I get the "Could not load the post-processing filter from this add in."  It sounds like it might be really helpful.  I'm running C++ already.  Any suggestions?
> ...


Sorry Scott, I haven't the foggiest what that error means.

You might try contacting Tim (LR/Mogrify 2 Author) regarding your error message, directly from their contact page:
http://photographers-toolbox.com/contact.php


----------

